
Ask HN: What keeps you going? - deathWasp271
I am a university student in CS, and I have been programming for over three years now. The initial motivation for studying CS came from the ability to make a computer do anything I wanted, but over the years, this feeling has dissipated.<p>What keeps you going over the long term? What makes you wake up every morning and sit down to code again?
======
mikestew
What makes me wake up and do it again? Mortgage. The desire to eat nice food
once in a while. The fact that, as "the system" is currently configured, one
pretty much needs to have a job, and writing code is a pretty nice one.

That's my take after several decades of doing this. Sounds like the passion
maybe went right out, didn't it? No, it didn't. It's like a marriage. Sure,
those first few years it's hot as lava, fsckin' like rabbits every day, hate
to leave for work because it's time away from him/her. But that calms down,
and frankly I think we should be glad it does as I don't know how sustainable
such a relationship would be. Same with careers. Oh, sure, I was a coding
maniac for years after I got access to a computer. But like a marriage,
eventually the honeymoon ends and you settle into a nice, reliable,
sustainable relationship with your work.

Just roll with the times you're not so passionate about it. There are times I
don't like my wife very much, but I stick with her. There are times I don't
like my job very much, because every job has some shit work or some drudgery.
And even the coding can become drudgery some times. Because after twenty
years, how many times do you think you'll have hand-crafted a _for_ loop that
iterates over an object collection?

But after twenty years of writing SELECT statements in your sleep, you can
"level up" to where you easily slay the SELECT boss and move on to more
challenging endeavors. And I guess in the end, _that 's_ what gets me out of
bed: familiarity with my tools allows me to keep things interesting by moving
on to new challenges. Right now I'm working on Programmable Logic Controllers.
Before the interview I had to look up "PLC" on Wikipedia. I'm learning lots.
:-)

~~~
busterarm
I want to echo a lot of what was said here.

I've moved around in roles and duties a lot over what is now almost a two
decade long tech career. I'm only in the fourth year of it actually paying
well, but now it feels like I can do anything I choose to.

That's not to say that I know everything, but I'm pretty sure if I target a
specific job, I can learn what's needed in a reasonable amount of
time...enough to get hired.

I've had jobs from laptop hardware repair, syadmin for banks, software
developer, malware research, NOC tech for an ISP and now systems engineer. Not
in that order and I could see doing almost any of these again someday.

Do whatever in this field interests you and you'll be around a long time. When
you're doing something that doesn't interest you, work towards the things that
do.

------
docker_up
I've been programming for 25+ years. I still love programming. Never wanted to
be a manager. The challenge of coding, solving problems, and being well-paid
for it make me very happy. I'm currently sitting in my kitchen, working from
home, looking out my deck onto SF Bay. This is not a lifestyle I would have
been able to accomplish being a chemical or mechanical engineer, a biologist,
an accountant, etc. I truly feel blessed that I love programming, that I'm
good at it, and that I am living in a place that rewards good programmers
consistently for the past 2 decades. Who knows when this well will dry so I'm
taking it as far as I can.

~~~
ingvarai
Programming is an art, and you, and me too, we are like artists in the meaning
we juts don't want to give up being creative, and solving challenges is a
large portion of the reward we get. Besides of the money of course, we all
need that.

------
guitarbill
It helps if you’ve had other jobs. Pretty much all jobs have downsides and
therefore “suck”.

I think loving your job is a dangerous phantasy sold to CS grads to get the
them work longer. It doesn’t mean you have to hate every minute, you can enjoy
parts of it.

But passion should be reserved for hobbies outside of work (unless you work
for yourself). Be a professional - do it for the money mainly, and don’t put
up with horrible work environments. At the end of the day go home and have
fun. It’s just a job, and should never define you.

~~~
ironjunkie
This is my biggest take away after almost a decade working in this industry.

"Love your job" has been sold to me thousands of times. Yet, I think that
people that say they love their job lie to themselves. It is also very
unhealthy.

Let's do a quick game. If you had all the money in the world, would you still
do your job? Probably not.

I highly advocate for balance in your life. A job needs to be done properly,
and once in a while there is nothing wrong about doing a 80 hours work week,
but don't drink the koolaid and work away for a dream that is not yours.

~~~
bluGill
While I probably wouldn't do my job, I do believe I would do something similar
for an open source project.

~~~
jamiepenney
Your relation to the work would change I think. You would be less inclined to
put up with bad working conditions, heavy deadline pressures, that sort of
thing. Things you would normally let slide for the paycheque become
dealbreakers or things you push back on.

~~~
dasmoth
I think this is true, but it’s also a bit frustrating in that it’s not at all
obvious that programmers are building more or better stuff as a result of the
“bad working environment” side of things. So can’t we just lose that?

(It probably doesn’t help that preferences are quite variable. I’m generally
pretty comfortable doing tight-deadline stuff at least some of the time,
especially if it’s clear why someone needs the thing fast. On the other hand,
I’m not a big fan of some of the current process/“practices” stuff, and can
see that people who enjoy a fair amount of structure could dislike an
environment I found near-ideal)

------
mabramo
CS pays. Luckily it's also mildly interesting and sometimes very interesting.
I don't love my job, but I work for a company that does good things and pays
me pretty well.

None of my goals have ANYTHING to do with my career and most of them have
EVERYTHING to do with motorcycles and offroad racing.

Software engineering funds my (very amateur) racing "career".

Loving your job such that you want to wake up every day and commit yourself to
it is a fantasy for almost everyone and a reality for the few. Some people
even on my team love what we do and think it's the coolest shit. For me, I'm
happy here because it allows me the freedom to do the things in my life that
are actually important to me.

------
ingvarai
What keeps me going? Obsession and passion. I got my first computer in
December 1994. I was 43 then. The first night I did not sleep. Not the next
either. Got hooked, immediately. I was in a full time job as a mechanic. In a
workshop, wrenches, oil, welding, repairing, cars, machines, etc. Taught
myself programming, besides the the normal job. In 1997 I got headhunted by a
software company, having won 1. prize in a programmer's competition a Magazine
ran. Now I am retired, and am programming more than ever. Will sell my own
products, I have what they call an ISV, my own one-man company. Programming is
as fun as ever. I do everything, Web, Desktop apps, plug-ins for the large
multi media applications. Several languages, all is very fun :)

------
saluki
I think you either enjoy programming and have a knack for it or you don't.

I love programming so I look forward to it everyday.

Learning new things, applying things you have learned, solving hard problems
keep it interesting for me.

Having your own side projects are a good way to learn new things and look
forward to the time you have to spend on them.

A CS degree and a job as a developer can lead to untold riches right now. So
having a semi-relaxing job you enjoy that pays really really well (hopefully
doing something you enjoy) is something to look forward to.

It's also amazing what one or two developers can create, as far as their own
business. From a small SaaS app that brings in $200k/yr to a small team
developing something that exits for $1B. Amazing times and knowing how to
develop and create is the key to that kingdom.

Enjoy University while you are there, they are some of the best times.

Study and prepare for the real world, keep learning new things.

~~~
collyw
I have tried side projects but I never have the time for (finishing) them. I
have a lot of interests outside of tech and outdoor sports feels like a far
better us of my spare time. They keep me fit and are a good way to clear my
mind of work.

------
ams6110
I'm 50+. More and more ready to chuck it. Or at least take a long sabbatical.

I have the funds to do it, probably. My parents both worked until they were
about 70 and neither lived to see 75. So I'd like to avoid that ending.

If I do, I think I will go tech-free for a while. No internet, no cable TV.
Books, some other non-tech hobbies. If I really need to look something up I
can go to a coffee shop with a tablet. Sounds very tempting.

~~~
harlanji
Do it if you can. I’m 33 and took a year in 2013, can hardly reacclimate to
tech work culture as it’s so sick but love building my own stuff. It’s all
inspired by healthy things, and when I go back to the salary time suck my life
gets miserable. Not gonna go all woo woo since it’s only Tuesday, but when one
is in tune everything is more vivid and time loses a lot of meaning. I could
never fast at a corporate job for example, still exploring the mental effects.
Reboots are great and there’s nothing to fear.

~~~
throw_this_one
Nice! I'm 26 and thinking about doing the same thing soon. So you just took
off for a year or did more things? I agree about the vividness. Once you get
in flow, doing things you generally enjoy, and you have a few days/weeks of
solid sleep and enjoyment, everything just makes sense. The path is clear.

~~~
knrz
What’s this path you’re talking about? Is it fasting as a means of rebooting
your system?

~~~
throw_this_one
I meant that when you get in a flow and do things you enjoy (generally on a
long vacation from work), you start to realize who you really are and what you
thrive on. So then, after some introspection, the path forward is a lot
clearer compared to your day to day drudgery mindset. Fasting is separate, but
connected. Can be a tool to help nudge this process on. IMHO.

------
tlb
Making computers do harder and harder things. My current project is dynamic
robot control, using some machine learning. I'm not even close to making them
do anything I want in this domain (nobody is).

[PhD in CS, programming for 38 years]

------
oldsklgdfth
What keeps me going is a semi-decent lifestyle: -Eating decent (fruits and
veggies and reasonable portions) -Devoting about an hour to exercise (i like
to run) -Getting the sleep I need (varies over time, but hitting snooze and
getting an extra hour is worth it over going to work early and being cranky
all day).

I find that if I fit these things into my schedule regularily I have more
energy - physically and mentally - to put up with the nonsense of reality.

But what really keeps me going is the fact that I know nothing. Whenever I get
bored and arrogant I google something that I think I know (say some signal
processing or math concept) and just dive into the rabbit hole. It helps if
it's work related.

------
always_good
The lifestyle that having such a lucrative skill set has created for me.

While I'm currently living off savings on a beach, I'll have to find a job
again in the next twelve months and it's not something I'm stressed out about
because I know I can find remote work again.

Building stuff is one of my hobbies, and this hobby is marketable. But I am
more than someone who can write code. I have other hobbies too that my
programming hobby pays for.

Also, university is a grind. I recommend finishing it rather than being
tempted to let your emotions drive it. But, just like in the rest of life,
remember to have fun and take the opportunity to meet people.

------
subcosmos
I work in medicine, specifically genetics, and virtually all code that I write
is serving that purpose. A few near-death experiences in life is what keeps me
going, each and every day.

Losing everything is the most motivating loss function. If only my life had a
more stochastic optimizer that didn't get stuck in local minima.

------
mooreds
It's a job that:

* allows autonomy (depending on where you are)

* is lucrative

* makes you a valued employee (often)

* is mentally challenging

* has a low barrier to entry (though getting higher)

* is location independent (or can be)

* is in demand across different geographies (especially most cities)

* is easy enough on the body to be done into your 80s

* doesn't require selling anything

* requires you to learn every day

* lets you build things that actually help people

I've been a developer for almost two decades and have looked at many other
kinds of jobs, but haven't found anything that compares to that set of
attributes. At least for me, it's the bees knees.

Note that above I used the word "development" and not coding. That was
conscious. The world of software development includes the magical flow of
coding, but is so much more.

Edit: I did write a blog post about the difference between a developer and a
programmer.

------
gwbas1c
I enjoy it, I'm good at it, and it pays well. It's rare in life that all three
line up.

IMO: That's the best way to pick a career. Find something that you enjoy,
you're good at, and pays well. It doesn't have to be exotic, BTW. Electricians
and plumbers get paid well, and don't have much student debt.

BTW, even when you pick something you enjoy as a career, your job won't always
be fun. There will be times your job isn't fun, times you aren't good at your
job, and times it doesn't pay well. Part of being an adult is being able to
manage the natural ups and downs in life.

------
jppope
Just FYI the 3 year mark when you're in University is notoriously the place
where you get bored. Just push through for another year... you'll thank
yourself later

------
hprotagonist
My projects, by and large, serve a greater purpose than "neat code". I do a
lot of modeling and basic research, so that's pretty motivating. It's not
without its own grind, of course, but it's easier to convince myself that it's
worth pulling long hours when the payoff is finding out something new about
the world versus writing a slightly better ad-seller algorithm or something.

------
jeffnv
After being in the industry for around 10 years, my view has now expanded
beyond just the projects im working on and into what I am contributing to the
company. I am less motivated by 'programming' and more motivated by how it
affects the business goals which in turn affects my livelihood and that of my
colleagues.

------
arkis22
I'm not surprised your feeling has dissipated. A computer really can do
anything you can think of. After that, I'm not surprised your utility from
that has disappeared.

There are a lot of different types of jobs in the world. Most require you to
sit at a desk in a suit and attend meetings. Programming is fun because
problems come in text format and you can solve them in a sense that more
abstract disciplines cannot, i.e if you run code and it does what you want,
you solved your problem. If you want true happiness, solve problems you care
about. That true happiness is rare in any industry though. You probably
maximize it if you're your own boss.

The only thing that can keep you going is you. Try to understand what you love
and do what you love until you knock it out of the park.

------
pasbesoin
Don't just look at the problem, itself. Look at the circumstances.

Get yourself healthy. Get some balance -- social interaction. New and
different and positive inputs.

I think you'll sit down to the problems you're working on, refreshed.

And problem-solving might have renewed purpose. Improving the world you're
engaged in.

Best wishes.

P.S. Another way of looking at this: Get some "domain expertise". I was always
a lot more effective when I had a domain to which to apply my skills -- and
that motivated me to improve those skills, to improve the domain or the
instance of the domain with which I was engaged.

Also, what was it Larry Wall said?

[http://threevirtues.com/](http://threevirtues.com/)

------
mirimir
I've strived to do what I enjoy. When that hasn't worked out, I've done
whatever necessary to pay the bills. And, as others have noted, doing shit
jobs has kept me looking.

There's been a general pattern. I would get tired of my work, and would put
more and more energy into hobbies. At some point, then, I would leverage a
hobby into a new career. Usually not exactly what I'd focused on, but
something that a friend or mentor pointed me to.

So maybe coding _per se_ isn't the rush it once was. But is there something
that you're deeply committed to, where coding could make a huge difference?

------
geoffc
The plain joy of solving problems via code. I'm 55 and wake up every day with
another set of problems to code against, it never gets old. You can also make
a lot of money along the way if you take some risks.

------
rhn_mk1
Being able to do things that I believe in.

I haven't seen many others mention this, most focus on basic sustenance,
passion or luxurious life.

For me, the part of life worth living is that I get to do things that advance
my personal values, which, while related to coding, are not necessarily any of
those. As someone else suggested, having all the money in the world wouldn't
make me change jobs.

I feel this question can be rephrased as "what is the meaning of life?". Is
coding a mean to reach it? I'm sure that pursuing the meaning will keep anyone
going.

------
hluska
You mentioned that you've been programming for over three years. In that time,
have you ever completed and launched something?

It doesn't have to be a startup, though that's one possibility. Rather, it
just has to be something where you can go from idea to reality and hopefully
get a few users along the way.

I hated programming when I was in CS, then I discovered products and realized
that I love solving problems. Code is a tool for me to solve problems.

------
dvdhnt
Speaking as someone who just started his third programming job, and who had a
previous unrelated career; the money.

The money and other benefits allow me to subsidize and fund the kind of life I
want to have with my family. I know that my children and my wife in our later
years will have the resources we need to be financially, physically, and
emotionally healthy.

~~~
et-al
How do you evaluate which companies to join when you're looking for a job?
Would salary be your primary factor?

(Asking this as someone who's juggling between Big Co. with RSUs and smaller
startup that pays well, but nowhere near as much.)

------
dustingetz
You could go be a bankruptcy lawyer and write the same threatening letter over
and over every day for the rest of your life

------
harlanji
I agree. Between jobs the spark comes back. Shoving out and doing it solo for
life now, due to reflections on circumstance changes. Not everyone must have
the spark to code now that we have 0-100 code schools and stuff. I’d love a
cozy job in R&D where the funding speaks for itself and not one breath will
ever go down my neck. Haven’t browsed for it, but I can picture creating it
myself with books, merch, contracts, etc. Helps to have a handle on energy
flow, costs of things.

Employed work is by definition for money and will always be heart/gut
wrenching or soul crushing to degrees, that’s a cost. Holding personal
boundaries helps but invites plenty of abuse from above and ridicule from
beside, in competitive markets. Economics, incentives, biology all factor in.
A small piggy bank of FU money helps mindset and against being put in an
intolerable or worse compromising spot.

------
rdiddly
For me it's solving actual problems faced by actual humans, making their lives
easier or their work process less painful, and reaping the accolades and
appreciation. Actually I'm kidding about the accolades... I do get them, but I
don't really care. The point is, I feel like I'm helping people. In college
the environment and the problems are probably a bit artificial, so you might
not be getting that experience yet.

I still get some satisfaction from the "making the computer do what I want"
thing, but usually that only happens in situations where first there's some
degree of doubt that it'll actually do what I want. Which is usually when I'm
trying to master a new technology. When using things I already know how to
use, making the computer my beyatch is less of a surprise, so the feeling, as
you say, dissipates.

------
ecwilson
As a programmer, you have a highly leveraged ability to affect change in the
world. Some people are driven by the programming itself -- the art of it, the
isolated problems to solve in a satisfying and elegant way, and the decent
salary that comes with it. But for others, perhaps including you, it's a means
to an end. What's your end?

Do you want to change people's lives, or make their lives better?

Do you want to have an outsize financial impact on a company and be
appreciated for it?

Do you want to create something new alongside people you really enjoy?

Do you want to help shape the world in a positive way using technology?

Do you just want to have a comfortable, secure living and focus on other
things (family, hobbies, etc)?

Are you driven by being the best at what you do?

Etc

I'm a PM, not an engineer, but I love creating things that materially improve
people's lives in some way. That brings me deep satisfaction.

------
akincisor
I grew up in a third world country in conditions that would be considered
poverty here. Every day I'm thankful to be part of the 1% of the global
population whose skills are in demand and who earn big bucks (relatively). I
don't need much more motivation than that.

------
vanadium
Bills. Mortgage. Family. The individuals in the development team I lead. All
of these things make getting up in the morning and coming to the office well
worth it.

Having a hobby that isn't coding, but just as intricate and puzzle-solving, is
another outlet I have. I restore and refurb old video game consoles in my
spare time. It restores my sense of patience and want for a carefully-
deliberated project with problems to solve and no time horizon should I want
to step away for a bit.

Coding used to be that hobby growing up. Then, in the dot-com boom, I made it
my career. There are rare times I regret ever doing so, but on the balance I
make an excellent salary, have benefits, a lot of flexibility, and I realize I
easily made the right choice.

------
atak1
Answers here revolving around life are reasonable, but a bit deflating.

How about getting a bit of historical context? If you're a geometer in the era
of Euclid, and you're grinding, it's not going to feel motivating.
But...you're a geometer in the era of Euclid. Same thing goes for the CS
revolution now.

Don't take it from me though - take it from Mehran:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWRGPxSNnag](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWRGPxSNnag)

------
rollcat
I'm 30 and been doing software as a day job for a decade, and as a hobby for
three.

Other than being passionate about coding, what keeps me going is taking
regular breaks - small and big. And by break, I mean stuff that has absolutely
nothing to do with computers: downhill longboarding, hitch hiking, sailing,
etc ;)

The industry pays really well, even on average, so taking a 1-2 month break
between jobs is totally doable. Finding a job in tech that allows you to
balance work&life is a bit harder, but if you're any good, it's gonna be you
choosing the employer, not the other way around.

Recommended reading: [http://expatsoftware.com/](http://expatsoftware.com/)

------
cowpewter
I've gotten burned out pretty hard before, and also struggle with depression.

It's not a very exciting answer, but mine is "I'm good at it and it pays
better than anything else someone would be willing to pay me to do every day."
It supports me and my wife in a comfortable lifestyle, and I can work from
home in my pajamas if I want to.

If I had all the money I could possibly need, I would probably take a very
long break from programming, maybe a year or two. Then I would still code, but
it would be only fun little personal projects, game jams, stuff like that.
Things to stretch my skills and creativity because learning is fun.

------
kp10
I failed.

After 20 attempts, I was still a failure

I was about to give up

But one thing changed everything

I was watching a documentary on lions, and I came to know something
interesting.

Lions fail 8 times out of 10

They fail a lot and one mistake may make them lose their life and reign.

But do they give up? Do they cry and complain?

No!!

They Fail - Learn - Evolve

And that's why they are called King of Animals

It was an important learning for me.

I will fail, but I must learn and evolve from them and never give up on my
dreams. And thats keeps me going

As someone has rightly said, “If size really mattered, the elephant would be
king of the jungle.”

------
Fsp2WFuH
Honestly I don't know. I've been working on an ambitious project for the last
6 months fighting procrastination. Working all by myself, sometimes showing my
progress to friends and family, but no one really cares. I could really use
someones input, no matter what kind, just need someone to tell me it's good or
it sucks. No one cares. So I just keep going, money is running out, new bugs
keep showing up, I patch them. Hopefully when I release it will get traction
because I honestly don't want to rejoin the work force.

------
rifung
This question itself shows a little bit of privilege.

What keeps me going is having to pay the bills. And even after you pay bills
you have to worry about retirement, and if you have enough for that you can
worry about your family and friends.

Don't get me wrong I actually REALLY like my job right now but I didn't always
like what I was doing. And probably one day I will also dislike what I am
doing, but in the end you have to keep working so long as you need money.

------
aaronbrethorst
I make tens of thousands of people's lives easier, safer, and less stressful
every day, and I help keep 450 tons of CO2 out of the atmosphere every day.

------
juliangoldsmith
I think the biggest thing you can do is to find a project that really
interests you.

After I started my first job, I had a long period where I no longer had any
motivation to code. What snapped me out of it was starting a project that I
found interesting and challenging (related to data compression, if I remember
correctly). For me, at least, solving a difficult technical problem is what
keeps me going.

------
jimnotgym
It is not the computers I enjoy, it is solving real world problems. I really
get a kick out of that, computer or not.

------
eurticket
If You Get Tired Learn To Rest Not To Quit

------
plessthanpt05
This captures it pretty well:

[https://www.smbc-comics.com/?id=3454](https://www.smbc-comics.com/?id=3454)

------
swman
I don't look at it as just coding, but rather the purpose behind that code.

I don't know if I am interested in coding for years and years, but I do enjoy
solving problems and right now I am doing it via coding.

Seeing that code solve real world problems for our users is a very good
feeling.

------
partycoder
As a part of society, you receive a lot.

Food, water, shelter, security, all sorts of services and conveniences... all
of them requiring time from different people and the sacrifice of countless
plants, animals and the environment.

What keeps me going is working hard to make those sacrifices count.

------
paulcole
Don't have anything to live for just too scared to give up and die.

------
codegeek
Business, Mortgage, Wife, Kids, family, friends and the various lovely
moments/things that life has to offer. Thats what keeps me going at the
moment.

------
tmaly
For me it is two things. First, the ability to think about abstract problems
is incredibly interesting.

Second, the job pays very well and is in high demand.

------
trumbitta2
When I was you age: the rush of the "it works!" moment.

Now: knowing that when I get home, my infant baby will smile at me.

------
itsasecret
Curiosity. The desire to create. The will to have agency and interact with the
universe. Interacting with other ppls ideas too.

------
the_cat_kittles
remember that you are always choosing to do what you do. look around at other
stuff if you are bored. i haven't been too unhappy with my work (which has
varied) because i always feel like im doing what i want to do. just try to
convince yourself that you are doing the best thing given your circumstances.

------
mabynogy
Fun by exploring new ways. It implies not to follow the majority.

If it's boring, do it differently.

------
combatentropy
Occasional thanks from end users, hearing how stuff I wrote makes their lives
easier.

------
crispinb
Survival.

------
krapp
I still have student loans to pay off.

------
lordnacho
> What makes you wake up every morning and sit down to code again?

Having other coders to talk to about code as well as life. You won't have
access to such people unless you keep working with them.

As it happens most of my current team is remote, but a lot of the socialising
is over Slack.

And it's a big deal having qualified experts to talk to about stuff; they know
the most about what's interesting, what works, and what's been tried before.

------
cathhhhji
You know what's bad for health? Being homeless. Imagine the stress you have
now. Now imagine the stress down the line when you have an eviction notice in
your hands because you can't afford to pay rent, drive to work and eat at the
same time. If you aren't getting hired for low-end jobs then a) You are a fake
and you cannot code (fizzbuzz is an impossible task) b) You disgust people
when they meet you and they vomit once you leave the room c) Your resume and
job search process is fucked up You need to be amazing to get an amazing job
(or fake it like most people do). You need to be average to get an average
job. Can you code fizzbuzz? Can you create an android calculator app in a
weekend? Congratulations, you are way above average! Because the average guy
basically needs a personal assistant because he's fucking retarded and he
still gets hired. No problem at A. Do you shower? Do you have a clean set of
clothes? Do you have greasy hair and a tattoo of a dick on your forehead? Do
you look like you listen to heavy music and will shoot up the place? Do you
manage to look at the other person in the eyes at least once when they talk to
you? Do you manage to make sound when you open your mouth and not spit at the
interviewer? Do you manage a handshake and do you manage not to cuss and swear
during the interview? Then B is okay. The reason you can't find a job is
because 1) your resume sucks 2) you suck at prostituting yourself to the
employer 3) you have no projects. Make a fucking android calculator if you
apply for mobile jobs. You've opened android studio and managed to compile
something that doesn't set your phone on fire, you are already ahead of 99% of
applicants. Make a web calculator if you are applying to web jobs. Make a
flappy bird clone in Unity if you are applying to Unity jobs. Unreal engine if
unreal engine jobs. Sure, curing cancer or making spaceships fly is cool and
all, but "I have experience WITH THE TOOL YOU MENTIONED IN THE LISTING AND I
HAVE A PROJECT IN GITHUB THAT ACTUALLY RUNS WITHOUT CRASHING AND IS OVER 20
LINES LONG" puts you above and beyond 99.99% of job applicants because they
have a hello world app in C# that doesn't even compile. Open a job listing,
pick every technology they have and make a project that includes it. C++? Sure
thing. Git? Yup. ReactJsAssemblysadfsadfeafsefsaf Framework? Yup, got a USD to
EUR converter in that. Once you start to have projects that include stuff your
employer is interested in, you can talk about it. I did some obscure random
thing in Matlab like fucking ages ago back when I was a 1st year student. And
the employer happened to be interested because he did a similar thing 20 years
ago and we talked about it for 30 minutes and what kind of things did I learn
since and blah blah blah. Boom, hired. I fucked around with a library employer
mentioned on the listing and did a simple proof-of-concept (like 30 lines of
code, took me 30min) in it because I was applying to a job way above my
competence level. I cut the line straight past everyone else because they had
nothing, I had something. Hired. Applied to 300 jobs every summer during study
years. NOTHING. Fixed my resume, added projects, tailored resume for each
employer to tick off every box. Actually get interviewed almost every time and
since I actually did familiarize myself with the technologies instead of
lying, I started getting hired because everyone else was like a deer in
headlights when asked about the technology. If you don't give a damn about
working a top company, you don't have to be a top candidate. You just have to
beat everyone else. Everyone decent and above will apply to top companies and
end up not getting hired because they weren't top candidates. You are smart,
you don't need a top company. You will be the best candidate in a mediocre
company.

